# Vocal Score only Lady Harriet's part "die letzen Rose"- Martha - Friedrich von Flotow



## lolitacallas (Apr 20, 2018)

*Vocal Score only Lady Harriet's part "die letzen Rose"- Martha - Friedrich von Flotow*

Hello everyone! Does anybody know where can I get a hold of Lady Harriet's "die letzen Rose" part?

I have found the whole ballad with Lyonel in it, but I want the vocal score Renée Fleming sings. It sounds different and I'm having a hard time discerning the two. I am looking for it because I want to study this beautiful piece for an audition I will have in December for the Superior Institute of Art of Teatro Colón in Buenos Aires, Argentina. Where if I pass, I can further my artistic studies as an opera singer.

Thank you so much everyone in advance! 

Lolita.

Edit: Just realized Renée sings it in English, still does anybody know where I can get only Lady Harriet's part? I need it in its original language, german, because they only accept pieces in their original language.

Thanks!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Your local music store perhaps?


----------



## lolitacallas (Apr 20, 2018)

I wish! they carry a very limited variety of scores where I love. I have searched up and down, left and right on the internet. I even DM Renée herself on Instagram (Im guessing she wont ever see it, but you know ...we never know, maybe she does)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

lolitacallas said:


> I wish! they carry a very limited variety of scores where I love. I have searched up and down, left and right on the internet. I even DM Renée herself on Instagram (Im guessing she wont ever see it, but you know ...we never know, maybe she does)


Try Presto in the UK, they have a lot of sheet music.


----------



## lolitacallas (Apr 20, 2018)

Pugg said:


> Try Presto in the UK, they have a lot of sheet music.


Hey, just came back from that site... Sadly, they don't carry it, not even the opera  I'm starting to think it was an arrangement made specially for her, for that recording...still..there's a score somewhere. hehe. Thank you for trying to help!!!


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

There might be something here to help you?

http://imslp.org/wiki/Martha_(Flotow,_Friedrich_von)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

lolitacallas said:


> Hey, just came back from that site... Sadly, they don't carry it, not even the opera  I'm starting to think it was an arrangement made specially for her, for that recording...still..there's a score somewhere. hehe. Thank you for trying to help!!!


Now I get it, it's from the Beautiful Voice CD, indeed just recorded for that CD .


----------



## lolitacallas (Apr 20, 2018)

Just found the version in Mutopiaproject.org ....its an arrangement. By Moore and Stevenson ... it's in English tho. But anyway, thank you for trying to help me out! 

UPDATE!!! I HAVE FOUND IT! JUST WHEN I WAS GIVING UP, IT'S NOT (oops pardon my enthusiasm) the one Renee sings (she sings the arrenged one and its only in English and ocassionaly french), BUT! its in the form of an Aria and it's in German, as well in english, italian and french!!!!!!

if anyone is interested! here's the link to the "original" https://digitalcommons.ithaca.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1214&context=sheetmusic
and here is the one Renée sings http://www.mutopiaproject.org/ftp/MooreT/lrose/lrose-a4.pdf

although if I hear correctly Renée goes above and beyond on the high notes at the end. You know, to spice things up a little. but it is this based on this latter version.


----------



## lolitacallas (Apr 20, 2018)

LezLee said:


> There might be something here to help you?
> 
> http://imslp.org/wiki/Martha_(Flotow,_Friedrich_von)


Thank you! i did try Petrucci (my go-to website) I just found the version by Renée and the first part of the ballad with out Lyonel in its original form. Because that ballad consists of two parts, an aria (maybe ariette?) and a duet. Thank you so much for helping  I really appreciate it.


----------

